# The Daddy of one of our impending litters!!



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

He is beautiful. 

Silly question here: Do most bitches get pregnant with just one breeding? Or is it hit and miss?

Paula


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that color. Is he a "cafe au lait," or brown?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They likely would be pregnant after one breeding, but because the sperm lives so long, the norm is to do a breeding, have a day off, then breed the next day. That is what we always do, That then covers you for five to seven days.

He is red. His photos do not do his colour justice. He is about the colour of our Holly, but with a more golden tone. He is really handsome in person. The first of the still photos is the closest to what his colour looks like when you are with him.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A handsome boy indeed! And so playful. Best of luck with the litter.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He's terrific, he looks worthy of your Betty-Jo! I bet they make _beautiful _babies together!! Good luck with the breeding, I'm looking forward to seeing puppies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> A handsome boy indeed! And so playful. Best of luck with the litter.


Thanks very much! He is just a solid tempered, sweet fellow who happens to have all the things I am looking for in a mate for my ladies. We are exhausted from the trip, but every time I watch this video, it gets me all revved up again. Thanks for your kind wishes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> He's terrific, he looks worthy of your Betty-Jo! I bet they make _beautiful _babies together!! Good luck with the breeding, I'm looking forward to seeing puppies!


The breeding is done. We got home from Illinois late last night. It was so wonderful to meet him, get my hands on him, and see he indeed is what I want in my line. He was a fun, silly character, and I would have brought him home if his Mom would have let me. But she and her family adore him, so no dice...lol! Thank you so much. This litter THRILLS me. We have our fingers crossed big time because I do not want to drive another 10 1/2 hours each way for quite some time! We will definately be keeping a little girl out of this breeding, and hope she gets her Daddy's pigment!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so glad Tigger pleased you!!! He is very handsome and I can tell that his personality is wonderful - so happy and comfortable - tail up, smiling! 

Congratulations for finding this gem for your girl!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the support Barb! He is a real smiler! He totally turned my crank, and Betty Jo's apparently...lol! I am very happy and excited about how these babies are going to look and I know their personalities will be out of this world!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a nice looking and happy fellow! I hope that the breeding took and that you get a really nice litter. His points are quite black. How old is he, Cherie? That is some distance you had to travel for the breeding. No wonder you're exhausted!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _He is a nice looking and happy fellow! I hope that the breeding took and that you get a really nice litter. His points are quite black. How old is he, Cherie? That is some distance you had to travel for the breeding. No wonder you're exhausted!_


Tigger will be seven on June 24th. His points are coal black and his skin is so dark, his face almost looks dirty. It was incredible to meet him to confirm what I felt and what I heard. We are pooped, but plan to go back again to possibly breed to Tigger's son or maybe breed another girl to the man himself. Thanks for your kind wishes!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so excited about him. He looks lovely and I love the video of him. He has such a sweet personality. I think they are going to compliment each other very well. I can't wait for the puppies to be born.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I am so excited about him. He looks lovely and I love the video of him. He has such a sweet personality. I think they are going to compliment each other very well. I can't wait for the puppies to be born.


ME TOO!!!!! They are going to be some awesome kidlets! His personality is just wonderful Deb. Such a sweet and happy soul! I am excited!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

he has super nice pigment Cherie 
You're going to get some nice pups out him ^_^


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I've already said it, but I don't get tired of saying it again. 

He's a gorgeous boy, Cherie!! :love2:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I am so excited about him. He looks lovely and I love the video of him. He has such a sweet personality. I think they are going to compliment each other very well. I can't wait for the puppies to be born.


_LOL....that wait may seem a lot longer than you expect. It seemed like forever for our pups to get here. But, oh, boy, what a glorious day when they do arrive. I can't wait to see her grow and then see all her little ones._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> he has super nice pigment Cherie
> You're going to get some nice pups out him ^_^


Isn't is delicious? The skin on his face is so dark, it looks like he had his head under a car and got oil on it. His feet and the base of his tail are the same. Dark, dark, dark...LOVE IT!!!! Tigger's son at Dominion is a gorgeous boy so it is kind of a gauge for me as to what these pups will turn out like structurally.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Ruth! I was so tickled when he came over to our car and I got my first close look at him! I just knew this was the right choice for us!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _LOL....that wait may seem a lot longer than you expect. It seemed like forever for our pups to get here. But, oh, boy, what a glorious day when they do arrive. I can't wait to see her grow and then see all her little ones._


Yes I have a sneaking suspicion that you are right. The next nine weeks are going to drag. My kids are already asking when she is going to get fat lol. 

But on the upside it will be fun to have them in the summer with the kids being off school and all. I'm also going to enjoy the sharing all the growing pics.


----------

